# EMT Job Description!!!



## divinewind_007 (Jun 13, 2006)

So me nad my partner come to work today and theres Drama Drama Drama going on. the medic on the shift before us quit. and her husband on the 12 hour shift quit too....now for the rest of the story........

Apparently she came in and told our boss that she was only there to run ALS calls. that she didnt have to do any bls transfers cause it was a waste of her medical license. 
*Then she listed the EMT's duty:*

Must run all BLS Transfers
Must clean truck inside and out
Must keep truck stocked
Must do all checkoffs for truck
Must not think, only do what she asks

Her job didnt involve helping on any of these. These were the skills a EMT was trained to do and she didnt have to help.

Our boss told her that was not how it worked here and she was welcome to leave. She went off and stormed out. She walked 7 miles home...cause her husband was home asleep and didnt answer the phone. 3 hours later when she reached home her husband calls up cussing our boss. Then he drives up there to cuss somemore almost running his Durango into the side of the building. 

END RESULT:
Both Quit 
Husband in jail for making threats and reckless driving
Me happy cause one of them was going to be my new partner when mine leaves the 1st of july!B)


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess that is good, sort-of....

Good luck with the new partner, and welcome back.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 13, 2006)

wow.

We used to joke around at the service I worked at (BLS = Basic/Basic, ALS = Medic/Medic) that ALS would call for a BLS intercept when they got an overweight patient.

Around here, even if it's an EMT/Medic unit (which happens a lot due to call-offs), everyone stocks the truck and does the check off.  Both people wash the unit.  Maybe it's different in other places, and I've met my fair share of paragods, but a job is a job.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2006)

On my crew we do the checkouts/stocking at the same time - I do ALS (since I know what everything is) while the probie does BLS, and the drivers do the driver checkouts.

As far as cleaning, usually I end up writing the paperwork, so the rest of the crew cleans up - unless it was a messy ALS call with a lot of needles and blood, then I ask them to wait for me before we clean.  I don't think it's fair that the rest of the crew has to clean up my mess.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 13, 2006)

Cpt, your so nice!  Divine, that's one hell of a story, I've got a few medics that are like that it really puts a damper on the day. We have a pretty decent system, when we come on duty the EMT stocks the outside, does radio check and makes sure we have all our pagers, nextel etc and the medic stocks the inside of the rig. Then when we get off duty we wash our truck, I'd say half the time the medic actually helps me. Doesn't phase me either way, but I always keep in mind the medic that lends a hand when I'm working as opposed to the one that sits inside with the paper and coffee.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Jun 13, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> On my crew we do the checkouts/stocking at the same time - I do ALS (since I know what everything is) while the probie does BLS, and the drivers do the driver checkouts.
> 
> As far as cleaning, usually I end up writing the paperwork, so the rest of the crew cleans up - unless it was a messy ALS call with a lot of needles and blood, then I ask them to wait for me before we clean.  I don't think it's fair that the rest of the crew has to clean up my mess.



Well, right now me and my current partner share responsibilties. Although if one of us is doing paper work the other will start with the cleaning or what not. Usually we both check off the truck unless one of us is not feeling good. As far as the ALS stuff i can check off everything but the Narcs. One of the first thing i did when i started doing this was to learn what all the drugs were that we had on the truck, helps my medic out when he is busy and needs something. I guess i have been spoilt (or cursed) for the last 8 months though since my partner is my dad. I do however get a kick out of ruining some of the nurses day when they start flirting with him. I'll just look at them and say "quit flirting with my day", i love it when their jaws drop. He also happens to be a EMT instructor. But even before that when i worked at my 911 service my partner there was the same way. Actually everyone i work up there with now thats how we do it. Well, anyways i need a new partner for my shift starting july 31st, as long as you can put up with a goofball like me.


----------

